# Croak



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

Went on a headboat in delaware bay. It's the real deal and the fishing is good right now all day. Our drift was a little fouled up as we had wind against the current. I managed to bag 16 croakers about half of those were over 14 inches. Boats were everywhere, it's definitely happneing. The fishing is good enough the full day boats were not out in the ocean. Used squid.


----------



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

Went out of Lewes, I was on the 1/2 day boat. Spent the rest of the day drinking and walking the beach. Anyway, the fish appear to be stacked along the NJ side of the main shipping channel in delaware Bay. A few flounder were caught. If you never fished DE Bay, you can't use light tackle. We were in 50 foot of water and I had 12 ounces of lead. The current in Delaware bay is wicked, especially with some tide. I was using my light gear and I could not hold bottom with 6 ounces. I got a boat rod and began to stick on the bottom and get bites. the action was very fast at times. I could have maybe used 10 ounces but mcuh less would not work, I am sure. The light gear guys on the boat were constantly dealing with tangles because they had to keep feeding line out to stick bottom as we were drifting. There were about 70 people on board. I got back corner, not one major tangle all day.


----------

